# aristo train eng. won't reverse



## bumpah (Jun 7, 2013)

I have an aristocraft train engineer. the one with 10 channels. my engine will only go in one direction. if I turn the train around, it goes that same direction. I've checked with a volt meter, and when I push the button to change direction. the voltage just drops and nothing else happens. did I burn something up ? is the receiver trashed, or can it be fixed?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So one direction works and the other does nothing? If it used to work, yes, the receiver is bad. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which receiver? The 10 amp 27mhz unit has a relay inside for reversing direction. 
The 75 mhz uses mosfets. 
What color is the transmitter? Grey is 75 mhz, black is 27mhz. 

I ask as one could change out a relay, mosfet is harder to do.


----------



## bumpah (Jun 7, 2013)

it is the black, 10 amp unit, i'm currently trying to find some drawings on the net. no luck yet. thanks


----------



## TheRoundHouseRnR (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you hear the relay click over when you reverse? 

The Roundhouse RnR


----------



## bumpah (Jun 7, 2013)

yes. the train slows down, the receiver clicks, but nothing else happens. it's been used outdoors for a couple years. it's been apart several times. I was concerned about dirt on the back of the circuit board so I cleaned it lightly with a brass brush. nothing seems to help. i'm changing my layout, so there will be no need to go backwards. but I would just like to know I could.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like the relay is bad, or an etch at the relay for reversing the polarity is open.


----------

